# Halloween



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 15, 2012)

Halloween is right around the corner (or maybe not) but you can still get into the sprit.  Personally i love any kind of transformation, and i sure there are more so how about a poll.  when halloween comes around, what do you like to see the most

I dont know how to work polls, so just post it in the comments.

Like me, when halloween comes around i think, costumes and demons


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

Scantily clad hot girls dressing up in exotic albeit cheap costumes looking to party.

Just keeping it real.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 15, 2012)

CANDY!


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh fuck, I keep forgetting it's Autumn.

Sorry, there's nothing I like about it, I pretty much hate all of it, it's the one season I hate more than Winter. I can't stand the cold or the sight of nature dying off, so bluh. If I'm feeling sad enough I'll go down to the market and buy some candy for myself... I miss being a kid.


----------



## Percy (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't really care for Halloween as much as I used to.

But I did enjoy candy.


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 15, 2012)

Busting teenagers for beer and attempting to live the goal of chasing a midget pirate.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 15, 2012)

Going to places that rumors say are haunted.  Because on halloween theyre obviously more haunted than any other night :V


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 15, 2012)

Halloween :3

the day where i dress up the yard and myself in attempt to scare away kids form my candy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2012)

Handy out candy to kids.
FUN
:V


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 15, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Handy out candy to kids.
> FUN
> :V


I get a really big bowl of candy and wear the creepiest outfit possible.  I like to scare the parents by selecting a certain piece of candy from the bowl and saying "you get THIS one.  this ones special".


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2012)

Dressing up as a faggot is the main highlight of Halloween because that's already what I do.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 15, 2012)

Fursuiting this year to greet the kids at the door. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to parties for the free pumpkin pie and the beer. Not gonna lie.
I do think I'll enjoy some friendly company though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking for sexy women in sexy Little Red Riding Hood costumes.


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2012)

I am also thinking of staying at home and maybe play Xbox. I hope some little shit of a kid doesn't egg my house subtly and THEN go up and ask for candy like last  fucking year.


----------



## Crowlet (Sep 15, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Looking for sexy women in sexy Little Red Riding Hood costumes.



I'll probably catch myself doing that too.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 15, 2012)

I most likely have to work this year but I heard that we can dress up, I hope it's true. I like to get dressed up and get candy and then go to haunted houses.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 15, 2012)

I love everything about Halloween... it's the only time of year you make your house look like crap, dress in bizarre costumes, send your kids door-to-door begging for food, and NO ONE CALLS THE COPS! 

Also, Pumpkin Ale. Oh, gods, yes.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 15, 2012)

Dressing up and getting sweets.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 15, 2012)

Halloween is a great excuse to dress up (or not) and have a good time with friends!


----------



## burakki (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't really thought much about the day in the past few years... It's like it lost its luster. However, if I were to have fun again with it, I'm going all out as Ryu Hayabusa. The most BAMF ninja eva.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm depressed the number of trick-or-treaters has declined. Parents are so hyperprotective of their kids these days it's insane. Makes me sad to think there might soon be a generation who never knew the joys of finding out what spooky stuff the next house had, seeing all the other kids in costumes, and hauling an entire pillowcase off candy home at the end of the night to stay up late and watch cheesy horror movies.

I still dress up, I never turn down an excuse to dress up.


----------



## Shoki (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey, does anywhere else have "Beggar's Night" instead of traditional Halloween? Around here, the night before Halloween is Beggar's Night, and that's when the kids are allowed to go Trick-Or-Treating. Oh, and the kids are supposed to tell a joke for candy. Apparently, it's to keep the little kids away from the teenagers who prank people on Halloween? I dunno. 

When I moved here I thought it was the weirdest thing.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 15, 2012)

That's mean, because the night before Halloween is Mischief Night when all the teenagers *are* out causing... well, mischief.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

Halloween is my favorite holiday <3
I'm a night owl (notaspecies) so even if i'm not trick or treating, I still like to go outside. On Halloween, Night just seems so much for comfortable than it already is


----------



## WTFurious (Sep 16, 2012)

I scared the shit out of a small child when I moved to my new neighborhood (I was a "headless horseman" and carried around a lit pumpkin as a "head").  No one ever came to trick or treat at my house ever again.  :C

So now I volunteer at a haunted hayride and continue to scare the shit of of small children as a werewolf.  It's the little things in life, isn't it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2012)

We don't celebrate halloween 'round these parts, sonny.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't like holidays. I only draw a sexy yet boundary pushing monster girl for Halloween and post it on Facebook. Somehow candy still gets to me though. I don't get it...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2012)

Trick or treaters have stopped coming to my house since I gave them fruit a few years back. 
I love the atmosphere and time of year.



Gibby said:


> We don't celebrate halloween 'round these parts, sonny.



It's funny because the tradition was originally celtic, so native to brythonic peoples.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Trick or treaters have stopped coming to my house since I gave them fruit a few years back.
> I love the atmosphere and time of year.



That is an unspeakable act. You should've been escorted to the gallows IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> That is an unspeakable act. You should've been escorted to the gallows IMMEDIATELY.



;^; I'm undermining the conspiracy by dentists to harvest children's teeth for witchcraft. 

Also, this only applies to the UK, but bonfire night is soon after halloween. I live near a school that hosts a massive firework show, so I can see it from my house for free! C:
I used to go to that school so I have incredibly fond childhood memories of this entire time of year, I used to go as a jaguar for halloween until the costume stopped fitting. :c


----------



## Neoi (Sep 16, 2012)

Since I got older I kind of lost interest in it a little, but I still like decorating my house,roasting and eating pumpkin seeds, CANDY!, and wathcing marathons of horror films.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2012)

Gonna be blasting some dark ambient in my living room. Should be more fitting than the Rob Zombie I was blasting last year.

Like always, I'm going to stay in my house, eating the candy I'm supposed to be giving out and jacking off. Maybe to some BDSM shit. I don't know, to get that Halloween sort of feel. Living the dream.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 16, 2012)

I've always loved the Autumn atmosphere, when the weather cools down just enough to be comfortable in a jacket, and the trees all change colors.  It's gotten so much better since I moved to Ohio; Nebraska still has Autumn, but in the west where I lived it wasn't anything special.  Here, though, it's so nice... lots of rain and cloudy days, and the forest just explodes with reds and yellows and oranges and browns.  And the squash are coming into season, and apples are in season here now too, so I can do things like make butternut squash soup or baked yams or baked apples with brown sugar and cinnamon.  I miss that during the summer when I can't turn the damn oven on because it's already 89 degrees in my apartment even with the air conditioner going full blast.
I guess all that's my substitute for costuming and getting candy, now that I'm too old for that stuff.  I'd give out candy, but I live on the third floor of an apartment, so nobody comes by.
Oh, and yes, watching shitty old horror movies is always a great thing to do too.  Drink beer, eat roasted pumpkin seeds, and either watch stupid shit like Child's Play or maybe some old black and white classics.  Everyone loves that.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

I stopped trick-or-treating 5 years ago, and started going to Halloween parties instead. I love the holiday, it's my favorite of the year.

I always play dark games more often around that time of year, and watch more horror movies then normal. Think I'll watch all of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies, including the new one, all in a marathon this year as well.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 16, 2012)

What I like to see the most in the Halloween season is probably the lack of Christmas everything. Once November comes around that shit is everywhere; guess they completely forget about Thanksgiving. Halloween is definitely one of my favorite favorite Pagan/ Christian cluster fucks of a holiday. I usually find something to do on the holiday itself and then the day after I go the the stores and buy a lot of marked down candy.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

My birthday, even though it's 5 days before halloween, I still think of my birthday ^^


----------



## Luca (Sep 16, 2012)

My friends throwing a costume party this but I have no idea what I'm going as.


----------



## Ley (Sep 16, 2012)

I loooove holloween.  I get to see the little skanks get busted at school. This year I'm going as a Fem! Sherlock. :3c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 16, 2012)

I love the aesthetic, the partying, the walking around, all of it.
Anticipating my next paycheck to go hit up some Halloween stores. I want to find some nice spider web pattern lace, and maybe make a flowy blouse out of it.


----------



## Conker (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm pretty apathetic when it comes to every holiday; Halloween is no exception. I'll stay at home, turn the lights off so the trick-or-treaters think I'm away, and maybe play video games.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 17, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Gonna be blasting some dark ambient in my living room. Should be more fitting than the Rob Zombie I was blasting last year.
> 
> Like always, I'm going to stay in my house, eating the candy I'm supposed to be giving out and jacking off. Maybe to some BDSM shit. I don't know, to get that Halloween sort of feel. Living the dream.


If I may be so presumptuous, I believe I may be able to assist you in furthering your ends for dark ambient music that is...a few steps above Rob Zombie's rather comical music.


As for Halloween, I love the season. Everything about it I love, and I adore seeing other people express what their dark ideas. I love playing Gothic music loudly all month, dressing up, and all of the dark things everywhere. Monsters are always relevant. The movies, you name it. I love it all. I especially love handing out candy to trick-or-treaters and showing off my costumes (Which I put quite a lot of effort into every year).

A couple of years ago I went as an infected Plague Doctor, and last year I went as a male Gorgon. It may not look it, but establishing so many snakes to come from under a hood and stay that way is a challenge. So is not ruining the makeup.

This year I will be going as a Scarecrow heavily inspired by this song. (I heavily recommend you check this link out, Saliva)


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 17, 2012)

I know it's been done, but since I'm going to an over-21-only costume party, I'm probably going as hentai. (Link safe for work, believe it or not).


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2012)

Halloween in my area is only for the ages of 12 and below. Any other age will get you arrested. Stupid Virginia laws. >.>

I dress up for work and this year I'll be wearing a berserker wolf pelt (if not Ezio again with new armor) and afterwards, drink and listen to music like this because Trick or treaters do not come to my neighborhood...Or if the local Goth club isn't closed, go there and hang out with a few friends.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 17, 2012)

Virginia laws be damned I'm going to dress up. I earned the right to seclude my identity from society for a day.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably gona go fursuiting with some of the local Colorado furs and hand out candy to kids, if I have it off, sadly it is a Wednesday and the last one of the month, which means it's inventory night!!!! LOVE MY FUCKING JOB!


----------



## Dokid (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably taking my sister out trick or treating and walking around my school in a tail like I do every halloween.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, my fav holiday!!! It's in the perfect place in Autumn. Just far enough to be cool before it gets absolutely frigid (atleast where I'm at anyway). 

I love the creativity this holiday brings. Kids picking out costumes (I encountered a mother buying a daughter of yeti outfit for her daughter and that made my day), stores and houses are decorated, and what's really cute is all those Halloween toys you see in commercials for fastfood places. I remember that the chicken Nuggets dressed as TrickorTreaters were a huge part of my early childhood and I used to collect those Simpsons Halloween Toys that BurgerKing would give out. It's so much fun seeing how those places mix cute with creepy. X3

I hope my workplace gets to run its festival this year. I always seem to work on Halloween so its my only chance to see the little ghouls and hobgoblins of this generation get candy and marvel at the holiday like I used to.


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2012)

The past two years I've worked at Six Flags Frightfest, getting paid to scare people was freaking awesome! Sadly I can't do it this year, but I still have the mask so I'll be improvising (Plus I'll go back to the park and scare for free) X3


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm either going to go to some zombie pub crawl with friends or stay home, be a grouch, and eat all the candy.


----------



## Sayleus53 (Sep 20, 2012)

When I think of "Halloween" I kinda automatically think of haunted houses and fun stuff like that. In reality, I just watch after my little siblings to make sure they don't get abducted or get their candy stolen from them.


----------



## CindEE (Sep 20, 2012)

Costumes, candy, and indulging in spookiness <3


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 29, 2012)

halloween


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2012)

I will be working at a haunted house scaring people with chainsaws and wearing makeup that makes me look like I just killed someone.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 29, 2012)

Due to my parent's religion at the time, I wasn't allowed to celebrate Halloween until the age of about 10 or so. (No costumes, parties or trick or treating. They used to make me hand out candy. This may take years of therapy to get over.)
But now that I can do what I please for the most part, I tend to go all out. Candy binge, awesome homemade costume, etc.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2012)

Might wear my gasmask to class, and also look at the awesome costumes some people wear.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait... Crud I have to come up with a costume.
*thinks of the scariest thing imaginable*
Oh wait!  I know!  I'll dress as zombie Richard Nixon and hold up a sign saying "The constitution never said anything against postmordem third terms".


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2012)

Yay!! This year I get to run the annual Halloween festival at my job!! Mostly just carnival games and such, but this year it's mine all mine! XD 

And now that CF mentioned it...I need a costume. Maybe I'll get my bro to be Dr. Jekyll and I'll be Mr. Hyde.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

You know what would be a funny costume for someone to do?  Dress up as Domon Kasshu from G Gundam with a doctor's shirt that says, "Domon Kasshu-Proctologist"

For those of you that don't get the joke-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tJKbwTgZ7w


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You know what would be a funny costume for someone to do?  Dress up as Domon Kasshu from G Gundam with a doctor's shirt that says, "Domon Kasshu-Proctologist"
> 
> For those of you that don't get the joke-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tJKbwTgZ7w



Or an OBGYN...

"You may have those silver stirrups...but I have THESE GOLDEN FINGERS!!!" Bonus points if the back of the shirt has Kyoji's pic with the words "Have you seen this man?" on it...


----------



## CardiPwn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dressing up is the best part of halloween.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 30, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Or an OBGYN...
> 
> "You may have those silver stirrups...but I have THESE GOLDEN FINGERS!!!" Bonus points if the back of the shirt has Kyoji's pic with the words "Have you seen this man?" on it...


I'm going to check my bank account balance and IF I have enough money I am so going to do this cosplay.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 30, 2012)

Suit up and pass out candy to trick or treaters. Last year I dressed my suit up as a ninja.  Wearing 2 costumes owns,  not yet sure what I'm dressing him up as this year, I was thinking pirate.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2012)

I was a tourist one year. Dressed in a Indiana Jones-like hat, shirt, sandals, and camera in which I took photos of random shit.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 30, 2012)

fuck yea

count chocula


----------



## Magick (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9053846/
This, pretty much but looks better in person without the crappy quality.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 16, 2012)

Hanging out with friends, indulging in candy, and watching shitty horror movies that aren't actually scary.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 16, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9053846/
> This, pretty much but looks better in person without the crappy quality.



Great mask! You'd give me a scare atleast. \

Of course, I like the sugarskull look myself. I wish I could try it again: http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/Butterflygoddess16/054_zpsa5ef7c09.jpg


----------



## Magick (Oct 16, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Great mask! You'd give me a scare atleast. \
> 
> Of course, I like the sugarskull look myself. I wish I could try it again: http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/Butterflygoddess16/054_zpsa5ef7c09.jpg


Very nice work there :3 Gonna have to dress a bit warmer since I'll be out at night, but if I can fool enough people to believe I'm a statue again, I'll feel accomplished and I'll be keeping count


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 16, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Very nice work there :3 Gonna have to dress a bit warmer since I'll be out at night, but if I can fool enough people to believe I'm a statue again, I'll feel accomplished and I'll be keeping count



You can pass for a decoration for sure!! Good luck!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh shit. I still haven't created a Halloween music playlist yet.

I might start out with _The Shizit - Pain Compliance_ or something. Has that campy Halloween sound.


----------



## unanswerable (Oct 17, 2012)

I enjoy dressing up just for the sheer fun of doing so, although I do think that people have lost the meaning and origins of the festival.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 17, 2012)

Its candy corn time again 

I am trying to decide what I should wear to a custom party this year. I'm torn between Eric Cartman, or a S.T.A.L.K.E.R./Russian Soldier.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes! I can go out dressed as a furfag and it will seem slightly less strange. :V


----------



## badlands (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll probably just go and get smashed with the other 4X4 guys like i did last year. Now I'm older Halloween is just an excuse to get drunk in my book.


----------



## Solaroo (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to go to one of those haunted houses/hospitals/asylums where you get your money back for making it to the end. It's funny because there's actually just always an axe murderer at the end to make sure no one gets through.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 18, 2012)

I know a man who says that no matter what scary things they come up with at a haunted house, there's no way he'd ever lose money if you just keep a sense of humor throughout. The only real horror movie that ever scared me is this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCj8sPCWfUw

It's horrifying how bad the acting is in this movie but I keep coming back for more.


----------



## ADF (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm 26, so my Halloween will be spent handing out candy at the front door.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

Me and my friends are going to watch all of marblehornets and throw candy with excessive force at small children.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 18, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Yes! I can go out dressed as a furfag and it will seem slightly less strange. :V




I'm just wondering how many of you guys here have actually done that?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm gonna be a weed mage.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Makarov said:


> I'm just wondering how many of you guys here have actually done that?


I dress as a furfag pretty much everyday, so nothing would be different X3


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

Makarov said:


> I'm just wondering how many of you guys here have actually done that?



I wore a fursuit to my work before for Halloween.

There was a costume contest and I think I won it hands down.

I'd do it this year but it might offend people :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Offend people? How?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Offend people? How?



I'll post pictures to the fursuiting forum once I'm done with it.

A hint -- it's nothing sexual. Possibly racist if you don't know what a Mason Shriner is :roll:


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 18, 2012)

Man the fuck up Ricky and do it! Only pussies get offended. >:[


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Man the fuck up Ricky and do it! Only pussies get offended. >:[



Oh, I have plans for it.  Trust me ;3

They just have nothing to do with work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'll post pictures to the fursuiting forum once I'm done with it.
> 
> A hint -- it's nothing sexual. Possibly racist if you don't know what a Mason Shriner is :roll:


Oh, lol.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 18, 2012)

I got invited to a Halloween party recently... now I just gotta find a costume.

What kind of costume can get me laid, guys?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I got invited to a Halloween party recently... now I just gotta find a costume.
> 
> What kind of costume can get me laid, guys?



What kind of a Halloween party is it? :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Murrsuit


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricky said:


> What kind of a Halloween party is it? :roll:



Just a regular party. I just want something that will get a girl (or girls) to my dorm after the party's over.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Murrsuit



Only if it's furries.

Fursuits can be fun at random parties though, especially when nobody is expecting it.

One time in Florida I went to some house party  in the ghetto in Jacksonville. I got in suit and it amused everyone because nobody was  expecting it and they were all drunk. Then one guy asked his girlfriend  if she would wear one when they had sex. She said "no" and he got  pissed.

I don't think *most* normal people would find that hot, though.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Just a regular party. I just want something that will get a girl (or girls) to my dorm after the party's over.



I think if you just go with something bad-ass you'll have the most luck.  Can you pull off Jack Sparrow?

I don't know what you look like.

Don't wear cute fluffy shit if you're trying to get chicks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Hehe, I wore mine to my friends daughters birthday party.  I hate kids around my suit but it was a favor to my homie.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I hate kids around my suit but it was a favor to my homie.



Kids ruin fursuits XD

I've been to a lot of events in the meerkat one where there were kids.

They pulled on the tail so much there's now a hole under it.

So I guess you could say it *really is* a murrsuit :roll:

That's one of the things I need to fix.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Meerkat you say?  
Sounds cute.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Meerkat you say?
> Sounds cute.



It was, but it's been worked on a bit and is going to look evil when I'm done ;3

I had a bobkitty suit too but I sold it after the car wreck to get enough money to move out here.

I actually sold it for more than I paid XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha, right on  
Evil is always better


----------



## burakki (Oct 18, 2012)

Halloween isn't really gonna be fun this year.  Since I'm at school, I have class, and then I gotta go to some graduate informational thing, so boring. At least there's some kind of event at my anime club that should be fun at least, so i guess it's not too bad thinking about it.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 18, 2012)

All I end up doing now is handing candy to little children now, but I get what's left so all is good.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 18, 2012)

On Halloween evening, I (along with some others in my class) am now teaching and talking to a bunch of pre-meds in our anatomy lab.  That'll be fun, and I'm sure we'll find another opportunity to have a party or some kind of get together of Halloween.


----------



## NiceGuyWerewolf (Oct 21, 2012)

When I think of Halloween, I think of parties, costumes, and candy. 

Oh, and like you, I like to do some transformation art (SFW, though!) around Halloween, it really gets me in the spirit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm going to do one of two things for halloween.

1) Wear trashy Goth dress and go out to a club with my BF, with the night ending in sodomy.

2) Have BF be too busy to go out, cause he works two jobs, and sit at home in my PJs, watching Simpsons Halloween specials and eating candy while texting BF about how fat I feel.

I prefer option #1.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so going to the screening of Rocky Horror Picture Show after work at midnight. I'll probably dress up as Tim Curry and walk in singing "Sweet Transvestite" just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 21, 2012)

we don't celebrate halloween here


----------

